# Can rats get "pimples"?



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Basil has a small pink "bubble" on his chin, that looks almost like a pimple. It's difficult to get a good look at because he does not appreciate you trying to hold his head still. It doesn't look THAT serious, but I don't wanna take any risks because it is getting a tiny bit bigger. I will attempt to get pictures if you might need me to, but I'd rather not stress him too much. 

Would appreciate any ideas on what it might be. :/


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

it sounds like an absesss a bout to pop >< I already dealt with that and I pretty much gagged the whole time to the point i thought i was going to puke lol


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it just me that absolutely loves squeezing abscesses?!
But that's what I was thinking too.
You can try giving it some warm compresses to bring it to a head.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I suppose it probably could be an abscess. I've just recently had to pop two huge ones on Dobby's tum, I just thought Basil's looked different. Smaller, more swelled outward than in like abscesses usually are, and very hard to touch. I think for now I'll do as you say, Maltey. Treat it like an abscess and see, hopefully that's all it is. I can deal with those well enough! And no, you're not the only one. I don't exactly love squeezing them, but I do get a great satisfaction when it finally bursts. Could do without the smell though! D:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Personally it sounds like a cyst (a ratty's version of a pimple). It can stay like that for a long time, then it will develop a darker spot and can be squeezed...white cheesy no-smell material will come out...make sure you get it all, give it a quick flush with saline and it should be gone forever. You can damp compress to bring it to a head.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

A cyst! That fits perfectly, I'm pretty sure you're right. Thanks, Lilspaz! I'll try get him chill enough later on to get a closer look and try to bring it to a head. Thanks <3


----------

